
This Is How People Make Money Out of Thin Air Thanks to the Internet - cooldiamond
https://quartsoft.com/blog/201706/make-money-internet
======
tpeo
Yea, I don't think novelty is quite the exploitable niche though. The
uncertainty regarding whether or not something might become some sort of fad
is way larger than whether or not some app with a clear use and target
demographic might become at least ramen profitable, if not successful.

Plus, there's no clear inference from successful novelty goods or services to
what other possible novelty stuff. Someone might make a better text editor
than the ones currently out there. But can anyone improve on the Pet Rock?

It's a quite hard problem.

